# Tren E results



## Tris10 (Jan 9, 2012)

How long before I see some results on Tren E? 500mg wk n 250mg a wk of Test P


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Jan 9, 2012)

Enanthate ester should be in full effect around 4 weeks.  Gotta ask why you'd pair it with prop?  Why not run 2 short esters or 2 long ones?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 9, 2012)

What week are you in, its enanthate, so your looking at a 4 week or so kick in time. 

Is this your first ruun with Tren? I hope not, but I do like the protocol, I love running tren higher then my test, just make sure your AI is in place, as well as some Caber for Prolactin/Progesterone issues.

I would also run 250mg Test E rather than the prop


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got it in the email sell and they didn't have A yet lol plus my neighbor says that's literally the only thing he runs. So I thought I would try it lol


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 10, 2012)

Your neighbor is an idiot... You should have used dat dere keyboard to find out your now a pin cushion for no reason


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## bigmanjws (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone bashed me for running Tren E in my first cycle. I kept it reasonable and ran 500mg of test E as well. No harsh sides besides night sweats, but I do that normally. I guess everyone responds differently.


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 10, 2012)

I never said I hadn't taken tren! Gotta love the guys that just assume! Test wise, I only like Prop and I have taken Tren A with it... I've never used Tren E.. HENCE THE THREAD! Thanks to the guys that don't just talk shit n give answers/advise!


----------

